# URGENT HELP NEEDED REGARDING APR



## Dawn7 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi,

I'm in desperate need of help lol Feeling stressed out, as this report is so important to us

Me and DH have just received our APR and we have to fill it in this evening, we are able to answer all questions, but struggling with one (don't feel comfortable to call our sw on a Sunday evening) so I thought I'd ask you .....

Any views you may have on the parental responsibility you will acquire when the children are placed with you and any restrictions the agency wish to place on this.

How do we look to answer this as the only restrictions we're aware of is not placing the children on ******** and also taking the children out of the country.
Parental responsibility - We just thought we'd be their parents as soon as they come home to us but if we were looking to take them away before the adoption order we'd need to get authorisation first from their LA and if they needed medical treatment before we get the adoption order.

Are these what we need to put in as our answer?

Thanks for ur help in advance xxx


----------



## Loopylou29 (Mar 4, 2013)

We left it blank both times.

Basically until the adoption order is granted parental responsibility is split 3 ways between birth parents, La and you. In reality you can pretty much do what you like. The la will advise you of what you can and can't do but it mainly refers to going away or being left in the care of others. There are also guidelines for medical issues. For example our ds2 was rushed into hospital due to illness. We had to keep sw updated.

Don't worry about it.


----------



## snapdragon (Jun 27, 2011)

You just need to write that you understand that parental responsibility will be shared with the agency until the adoption order is granted and that you also understand there will be certain restrictions. You don't need to list them.


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

we had a similar question (or it may have been at panel...?) and we pretty much answered what you said. so just said we understood that we shared PR until the adoption order was granted and understood what we'd need to consult the LA about regarding the children for any parenting decision that required it. however standard day to day care, we were totally responsible and were looking forward to this role...yada, yada


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

Dawn, we also didn't understand this and left it blank to discuss with sw which was fine as the LA were not placing any unusual restrictions on us. They also gave us a parental responsibility agreement which made things a bit clearer so we are allowed to make very day decisions, leave them over night etc. but not baptise him, make major medical decisions or take them out of the Country without LA consent. I think we eventually put a sentence in saying we had read and understood that.


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

We too had this question and we answered  as others have outlined above. It was also highlighted about legally not being able to change their name (unless agreed by la) and how we felt about it. How we would feel having little mans birth name called aloud at dr etc. when we felt we were his parents. 


Some sw are more pedantic than others and wish to be informed of any accidents/incidents. some are practical and say unless they are biggies it's fine, others want to know everything.


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Flash123 said:


> We too had this question and we answered as others have outlined above. It was also highlighted about legally not being able to change their name (unless agreed by la) and how we felt about it. How we would feel having little mans birth name called aloud at dr etc. when we felt we were his parents.
> 
> Some sw are more pedantic than others and wish to be informed of any accidents/incidents. some are practical and say unless they are biggies it's fine, others want to know everything.


Sorry to crash the thread, but a quick question re names, we have been told we need to rename our little one due to security, when does this happen, what surname are they using in the time between placement and adoption order? x


----------



## snapdragon (Jun 27, 2011)

The name will be legally changed when the adoption order goes through. Until then you can use the new name but for anything like doctors appointments the old name including surname is used.


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

Dawn, as others have said we just wrote that we understood PR was split 3 ways between us, LA & BP's. We were given a sheet shortly afterwards explaining specifics & giving examples from the placing LA.

x


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

W_p, legally as snapdragon has said but if the safety of the LO is at risk then I'm sure the placing LA would support you in using your surname from the moment LO is placed where possible eg. GP's, nursery etc. Legally anyone can be 'known as' anything but legal names have to be used on ID docs. I was known by a different a surname to my birth name all through school, with GP, bank account, mortgage, employer etc. I finally got around to legally changing it when I was in my late 20's. Until then only my passport & driving licence were in my 'legal' birth name (my sister is the same and still hasn't legally changed it). So if the LA agree I don't see why you couldn't do this until the AO comes through.


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

W_p if it is due to safety and you've been told by ss that you need to change lo's name then this may well start after mp where FC will begin to refer to them with there new name e.g. Birth name & new name, then new name & birth name, gradually leading to dropping birth name. 
If you aren't changing their birth name then you can't refer to them with your surname until ao has been granted. 
Unfortunately things are more stringent in schools now. although we can refer to pupils as anything, all legal documents such as the register and reports have to have their legal name on them. If there is an issue we sometimes get round it by having first name only interactive/class registers but all names on official ones.

I too had a different surname to that which was on my birth certificate. i NEVER legally changed mine and believe it or not I was able to get a driving license, mortgage, passport all in my assumed name and not my birth name. That would never happen today! I'm all legal now though with my married name


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Re the question on the APR we put that we understood that while lo was still a looked after child his care was split between the la and us. If he was taken to hospital we had to inform the la. Also if we wanted to take him away for more than two days we had to get the la to authorise it.


Ref new name : we were advised by lo sw that to register him at the dr with his old name but to advise them when he was being called they are to use his new name. So all dr and hospital appointments the letters would come in his old name but there was a line underneath that said to be known as.
Once the ao was done all documents came in his new name only.


----------



## Dawn7 (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks girls,

Don't know what I'd do without u all

We have now signed off our report and answered it simply, our sw said what we'd written was fine  So we're happy and relieved.

2 more weeks to go until MP, just want our LO's now

Thanks again xx


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks all of you for the help re names, its whole name that will be changed, have been told not to keep any of birth name.


----------

